# Anyone looking to work part time in Manchester?



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Just a long shot, not sure if in the right place of the forum (please move if necessary). Looking for barista (s) for part time work (must be available over weekends also) based in Manchester city centre at a progressive, established speciality coffee shop.

DM or pop your interest below and il get in touch









Thanks

Oli


----------

